# Resorts geared toward families with young children?



## dandan14 (Jul 3, 2013)

Hi, 
Is there a general consensus of the top 5 or so resorts for families with young children?  I know I can go to Disney and spend $1000 on tickets, but I was hoping for something where the family activities are part of the resort.

Ideas?

Smuggler's Notch in Vermont looks like a good example.
https://www.smuggs.com/pages/summer/index_waterpark.php


----------



## WinniWoman (Jul 3, 2013)

Smugglers Notch is one. Massanutten in Virginia is another.


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 3, 2013)

Maybe not for really young kids, and not necessarily at a self contained resort, but Williamsburg, VA and that area come to mind. Included is Busch Gardens and Jamestown.


----------



## TSPam (Jul 3, 2013)

Hi,
Most of the Marriott resorts have great activities for little ones and most have some kind of pool activity (splash pad or the like) for kids.

In Orlando Marriott Harbour lake is really set up for little ones. Many of the resorts in Williamsburg have splash pads or kiddie pools and great play structures.

Usually little ones just want to spend time with Mommy and Daddy. A pool with some sprayers and a climbing structure will meet their needs.


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 3, 2013)

I like the following resorts for young children Marriot's Manor Club, Wmbg,VA., Mountianside Villas @ Massanuten,VA., Sheraton Broadway Plantation, Myrtle Beach,SC., Marriott's Surf Watch, & Marriott's Barony Beach,Hilton Head Island, SC., Cypress Pointe Resort, Sheraton Vistana Resorts, Marriott's Grand Vista, Disney Resorts and the Hilton Grand Vacation Club @ SeaWorld all locate in the Orlando,FL.

Our grand kids have stayed at all these resort and loved them all.


----------



## dandan14 (Jul 3, 2013)

Excellent.  Thanks so much for the input.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Jul 3, 2013)

*Grandchildren 8 and 10*



dandan14 said:


> Hi,
> Is there a general consensus of the top 5 or so resorts for families with young children?  I know I can go to Disney and spend $1000 on tickets, but I was hoping for something where the family activities are part of the resort.
> 
> Ideas?
> ...



I must agree with the previous posts that Massanutten, Williamsburg, and the Vermont/or New Hampshire area are great.  We just came back from the InnSeasons at Pollark Brook with our grandchildren 8 and 10 and their parents.  My son-in law said it was better than Disney that we took them to twice when the kids were younger.

Last year we went to Massanuten and Williamburg with the then 7 and 9 year olds and their parents and we had a ball.  Williamsburg has a special 3 parks in one weekly ticket that is very reasonable.  It gives you unlimited visits to Colonial Williamsburg, the Water Park and Busch Gardens.  They are all great so much so that you will have a hard time figuring out which ones to go to more than once or twice.

Massaunuten has an indoor water park on property. While not as fantastic as the one in Williamsburg it is great.  That along with The Sky Line Drive and Luray Caverns should keep you happy and busy for a week.


----------



## ptlohmysoul (Jul 3, 2013)

We like Great Wolf Lodge.  There is one in Williamsburg, but when we went there with the intention of going to Colonial Williamsburg also, we never made it .


----------



## dandan14 (Jul 3, 2013)

Is Great Wolf strictly a per night hotel type arrangement, or are they also in a timeshare network?


----------



## rcollinsny (Jul 3, 2013)

*Wyndham Vacation REsorts*

Many of the Wyndham Vacation Resorts are geared to families with small children with daily planned activities, make your own sundaes, movies on the lawn, lazy rivers, kiddies splash pools, etc. The ones that quickly come to mind are Bonnet Creek in Orlando with 6 pools, 2 lazy rivers, multiple water slides, miniature gold, volley ball, etc, our grandkids refused to go to Disney on a couple of days because they wanted to stay and play at the resort. Also, there is Great Smokies Lodge in Tennessee with an indoor/outdoor water park for guests only, kids under 12 eat free at the resort, lazy river, etc. This is only a couple of examples, there are many more that are very family oriented.


----------



## marty77 (Jul 3, 2013)

*Virginia Beach*

Try Virginia Beach.  Beach Quarters, Turtle Cay, Ocean Beach Club, Ocean Key, Villas on the Boardwalk all are good and have activities throughout the week.  The best thing about VA Beach is there are tons of things for free, especially the ocean at your footsteps.  Google Virginia Beach Beach Street in quotes, you won't believe its all free.  Also, free concerts on multiple stages on or near the boardwalk, bicycle rentals and riding on the boardwalk, free fireworks EVERY Wednesday night, and many other kid-based attractions very reasonably priced on the main strip, Atlantic Avenue.  Coupon books are on every corner and every business is in them.  If you want to spend some $$, there is parasailing, jet skiing, cruises of all kinds, as well as fishing off the pier -rent poles and fish in the ocean, amusement parks, water parks, go carts, etc.  vbfun.gov lists all the free festivals - almost one every weekend.


----------



## marty77 (Jul 4, 2013)

*[deleted]*

[_Message text deleted.  Advertising is NOT permitted in this forum.  Please review the TUG BBS Posting Rules, especially Rule 2, Paragraphs 4 and 6, before posting again._  Makai Guy, TUG BBS Administrator]


----------



## ptlohmysoul (Jul 4, 2013)

dandan14 said:


> Is Great Wolf strictly a per night hotel type arrangement, or are they also in a timeshare network?



They are not timeshare, but can have really good weekday deals (same price for our family of 7 as it is for a family of four-so it might be my perspective) if you homeschool, etc.  The waterpark is included in your stay.  Magiquest, arcade, pin bowling and eating are extra.


----------



## dandan14 (Jul 4, 2013)

ptlohmysoul said:


> They are not timeshare, but can have really good weekday deals (same price for our family of 7 as it is for a family of four-so it might be my perspective) if you homeschool, etc.  The waterpark is included in your stay.  Magiquest, arcade, pin bowling and eating are extra.



Good to know.  We were actually planning to go check out the Ohio one at some point this summer.  I just signed up for their email deals.  Maybe something will come through.


----------

